# Bittersweet....



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

Well this morning i finally got a chance to get on the water. My grandmother has been in the hospital for a little over a month and in hospice for about the past 2 weeks so fishing has been put on the back burner. She passed away Monday after giving a fight but is no longer suffering. This morning i decieded to hit the pond and see if i could have any luck. Before i launched the boat i said to myself "Maw maw if your with me let me get a big one today..." I launched and casted a few times with no luck. I made it about 20-30 yards from the dock and was tickin my swimbait through some weeds. All of the sudden the weeds i was tickin didnt seem right so i put a little tension on the line and BOOM. I miss her but she was with me


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Nice fish! Sorry for your loss

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Beautiful fish! Sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Nice fish, she was definitely with you.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Hey Luns - sorry to hear about your grandma. I'm sure you have wonderful memories of her.

Nice fish!


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

My GrandMother taught me to fish...I think of her every time I catch her favorite fish (Crappie)! Never forget the special memories of your GrandMother!

Beautiful Fish!


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Very nice fish!! So sorry to hear about your loss....but I am sure she was with you.


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

Went out this morning and got another good one on the swimbait, this one was 3.1. It was crazy holding this fish thinking to myself, it was 2 days ago and i got one twice this size.....


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Nice looking fish,sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice fish Luns! Sorry to hear about your loss. I'll be praying for your family.


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

I normally wouldnt of gotten a mount of a 6lb bass but there was to much to this fish personally for me not to. I got it back today and already have it hanging on the wall waiting for people to come over so i can tell the story over and over again


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Nice looking mount! And for great reason!


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

GREAT MOUNT buddy!!! Mines done!!! Just waiting to get it from shipping.


----------



## Duncan Bay (Nov 10, 2011)

Sorry for your loss Luns, no doubt she was with you on that day. The mount looks great also.


----------

